# Adoption et Protection animale > Recherche/Demande >  chien/ne OK tout moins de 5 ans, plutôt petit moyen

## misslady

je nous présente :
moi, 2 enfants 8 et 9 ans un peu relou mais comme des gosses quoi
1 femelle beagle de 12 ans, adoptée à 8 ans, sociable mais stressée en laisse, hyper morfale têtue comme une bourrique et à la surdité sélective très accentuée
1 chat sauvageon qui vit dehors mais vient chercher sa bouffe tous les jours depuis 10 ans
jusqu'à il y a peu vivait avec nous une panthère noire, qui nous a quitté il y a quelques semaines à l'âge de 11 ans suite à un cancer foudroyant....

j'ai déjà eu des chiens par 2, voir plus avec les FA voir plus (chiens chat lapin....)

nous envisageons de réouvrir notre maison à un nouveau compagnon, et même si c'est une chatte que nous venons de perdre, mes inclinations se portent plutôt vers un chien, pour différentes raisons, j'y reviendrais plus tard.

notre mode de vie : plutôt casanier, des balades pour emmener les enfants à l'école, le week end quand il fait beau... mais nous ne sommes pas de grands sportifs!!

nous vivons en maison, et les animaux aussi!! pas de niche pas de chien dehors si nous sommes absents.
un jardin de 300m2, clos sur environ 1m50
d'un coté de la cloture, une voisine très sympa sans animaux mais qui n' a pas trop envie de voir un chien débarquer dans son jardin y poser ses grosses fesses voire plus
de l'autre côté des voisins très sympas aussi avec 2 petits boulets hyper gueulard (mais je peux rien dire elle les a adoptés par mon intermédiaire, je les ai eu en FA chiot lol)
des chats traversent régulièrement le jardin...

en terme d'absence c'est là que c'est le plus compliqué : 
le lundi et le mardi 9h 16h30 avec la BB sitter qui s'occupe des enfants 
le mercredi nous sommes tous la
le jeudi et le vendredi 9h 18h.... et ca fait beaucoup je le sais!!
(je peux PARFOIS rentrer déjeuner le lundi et le vendredi, mais le mardi et le jeudi c'est impossible...)

je pars régulièrement en vacances avec ma mère, où c'est elle qui vient, avec son chien (hyper sociable, 4k5 de muscle lol) et son chat, une siamoise qui se prend pour un chien....
Moi les miens me suivent partout

voilà je crois que vous savez à peu près tout....

j'ai toujours adopté des vieux des moches des éclopés... mais pas cette fois : mon fils de 9 ans m'a dit, après le décès de notre chatte que cette fois il aimerait avoir un bébé... on s'est mis d'accord sur un "jeune"

je cherche donc un chien, mâle ou femelle* MAIS TRES SOCIABLE AVEC TOUT LE MONDE* ce sera le critère number one
de chiot jusqu'à 4 voir 5 ans en cas de coup de coeur de la famille...
OK absence (avec un congénère)
le look on s'en fout un peu (enfin les enfants devront quand meme accroché) le handicap, si c'est une patte en moins je m'en fous... par contre pas de trouble du comportement de PB neuro de cécité ou de surdité...
evidemment pas de trouble du comportement : j'ai des enfants....

en terme de gabarit dans l'idéal pas plus de 15 kilos (on va dire entre 5 et 15) sinon l'intendance va etre compliqué en voiture... mais ca c'est pas rédhibitoire...

voila... je préfèrerais un chien à un chat parce qu'au final, c'est plus facile à gérer et à trimballer en vacances... mais si vous avez connaissance d'un chat qui se prend pour un chien.... bah on est pas fermé non plus...


Désolée pour le pavé, mais je pense avoir fait le tour... si vous avez des suggestions, des questions, pas de souci....

Je suis dans le 91, peux me déplacer sans souci sur 1ou 2 h de route pour la perle rare, Ma mère est dans le 34 et peut faire de même pour moi...

----------


## Belgo78

Je vous conseillerai une recherche en famille afin d'affiner les critères, peut être que vous trouverez de vous même ou qu'il sera plus simple de vous aider.

Ce n'est pas une critique, votre famille à l'air top, c'est juste que là 150 chiens me viennent en tête de 150 couleurs/ taille/ âges différents.

A vrai dire je pense qu'un chiot est une bonne idée   ::

----------


## corinnebergeron

Faut pas hésiter à se faire plaisir et puis les chiots qu'on a laissé naître ont droit au bonheur eux aussi

----------


## misslady

Merci... Alors non ce n'est pas si simple car trouvé un chien qui soit ok tout chien et chat et enfant sociable et bien dans ses pattes ce n'est pas si évident...
En ce qui concerne les chiots il me semble que nous avons beaucoup trop d'absence non?
Après si on l s'agit de critères physiques je ne suis pas fan d s poils durs et j'aimerais un chien max gabarit cocker... Mais en terme de caractère j'aime les chiens plutôt berger que chasse....
Même si mon idéal serait un teckel a poils longs un genre cavalier...
Mais on est jamais a l'abri d'un coup de coeur...
Je voudrais juste éviter l'instinct chasse et avoir un chien un minimum attentif a son maître notamment en balade....

----------


## misslady

> Je vous conseillerai une recherche en famille afin d'affiner les critères, peut être que vous trouverez de vous même ou qu'il sera plus simple de vous aider.
> 
> Ce n'est pas une critique, votre famille à l'air top, c'est juste que là 150 chiens me viennent en tête de 150 couleurs/ taille/ âges différents.
> 
> A vrai dire je pense qu'un chiot est une bonne idée


Une r cherche en famille pas simple...  Réaction de mes enfants a chaque chien : oh maman il est trop mignon celui là.... Lol

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je vous conseillerai une recherche en famille afin d'affiner les critères, peut être que vous trouverez de vous même ou qu'il sera plus simple de vous aider.
> 
> Ce n'est pas une critique, votre famille à l'air top, c'est juste que là 150 chiens me viennent en tête de 150 couleurs/ taille/ âges différents.
> 
> A vrai dire je pense qu'un chiot est une bonne idée


Une r cherche en famille pas simple...  Réaction de mes enfants a chaque chien : oh maman il est trop mignon celui là.... Lol

----------


## Belgo78

Va être trop grand(+/- 20kg) mais je tente sa fraterie est géniale dans leurs familles: 

http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...ighlight=natsu

----------


## misslady

En effet un peu grand mais surtout en gèneral les chiens qui viennent des pays de l'est sont extrêmement craintifs ...

----------


## Belgo78

Lui adore les enfants, mais je sais pas pour les chats :

http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...ighlight=hover

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> En effet un peu grand mais surtout en gèneral les chiens qui viennent des pays de l'est sont extrêmement craintifs ...


Natsu et sa famille ne sont pas craintifs par contre hover un peu mais ça semble acceptable,  les miennes ne sont pas spécialement craintives. 

Après je propose aussi pour affiner la recherche  ::

----------


## misslady

Après affinage en famille nous avons rétréci notre recherche :
1 chiot ( moins de 18 mois)
Petite taille moins de 10 kilos
Toujours ok TOUT
Genre teckel poil long,cavalier... J'ai bien dit genre si ça ressemble ça me va 
Pas de Jack pas de poils durs...
Voila j'espère que ça aidera

----------


## Alantka

Bonjour, voici trois petits loups qui pourraient peut-être vous correspondre  :: 
Vous aurez accès à la fiche de chacun en cliquant sur les photos !

ZIG





TIMIDE


(2 ans, peut-être un peu trop âgée ?)



KAOLIN


(12 kilos, mais je tente quand même  :Stick Out Tongue: )

----------


## lénou

Ederne



Haute-Savoie (74)

Type : Chien croisé moyenne race
Sexe : Femelle
Couleur : Marron et blanc
Pelage : Ras
Age : 2 ans
Taille : Petit
Me rencontrer
Sauvetage Galgos & Pods

15 rue Lou Margali

74140 EXCENEVEX


Qui suis-je ?
Coucou moi c'est Ederne, j'étais avec ma copine Zuri en box à la fourrière de la Yosa, ou nous vivions oubliés de tous. Nous avons été sauvées et maintenant je vis au refuge en attendant de trouver ma famille! Cest peut-être vous qui me lisez??

Je suis une podenca née le 1.1.18, je mesure 38 cm tête incluse, et je pèse 10 kg. On dit de moi que je suis douce, câline, intelligente et ok chiens et chats. Que voulez-vous de plus?? Vous êtes séduits ? Je vous attends, je suis au refuge en Espagne et je remonterai en France une fois mon adoption finalisée.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

MILO


Hauts-de-Seine (92)

Type : Race indéfinie
Sexe : Mâle
Couleur : Couleur indéfinie
Pelage : Poils indéfinis
Age : 2 ans
Taille : Petit
Me rencontrer
REFUGE SPA GRAMMONT - GENNEVILLIERS

30, avenue du Général de Gaulle

92230 Gennevilliers

Milo est un joli et gentil croisé chihuahua arrivé de fourrière animale avec sa copine Olfy ! C’est un adorable petit bonhomme toujours de bonne humeur qui adore le contact humain. Il recherche une famille a son image, pétillante et adepte de belles promenades ! Il est sociable avec les autres chiens et un test d’entente avec les chats pourra être réalisé directement au refuge ! Venez le rencontrer.

----------


## superdogs

Ce petit chien bien sympathique ?

Whisper, à l'adoption à la Ferme des Rescapés

----------


## superdogs

Si un tout petit handicap ne vous dérange pas, ce loulou verra peut-être LA chance arriver ?

Robert, un gentil tripattes, à l'adoption à la Ferme des Rescapés

----------


## Alantka

> Comment le livrer?


?

----------


## misslady

On peut clore merci

----------

